# Iboga rootbark cured my depression, anxiety, and ADHD!



## moyshekapoyre (Sep 14, 2011)

Namaste,

I have been depressed my whole life--well, since age 13. I have considered suicide, but never attempted it, at least not consciously. I have also always had mild ADHD and anxiety issues. I have tried various herbal remedies, but, due to all of the side-effects, I never ventured into the world of pharmaceuticals, though my psychiatrist suggested I try Valium. Some vitamins and herbal things seemed to help a bit, but I wasn't really sure if I was just imagining it or not. I think that certain people definitely have vitamin or mineral deficiencies, but I am not sure that is my problem.

Recently I learned about the "holy wood" called Iboga, which the President of Gabon declared a "national treasure." There is a whole religion centered around the rootbark, called Bwiti, which is centuries old.

Most doctors know about iboga (if they do at all) as the most effective interruptor of addictions of all kinds (including opiates, cocaine, alcohol, nicotine, sugar...). But that requires a "flood dose" --which is a prolonged, slightly dangerous, and very "difficult" psychedelic experience, which most people are probably not inclined to go through.

The interesting thing is that when the bark is consumed at low doses on a regular basis (anywhere from 60mg to 1g daily), people who are NOT addicted to other drugs or dependent on other psych meds, tend to report an incredible mental healing effect. Personally, I can tell you that it feels like my brain is allowing me to rewire it, or cleanse it, in every moment. I feel like a happy kid, and love to learn new things, and appreciate old things, just as I did as a kid. Also, iboga works right away, as soon as you take it, but it works even better the longer you take it.

It does have some side-effects at first, but those go away after a few days. For me, the side effects included difficulty breathing (not serious), insomnia, and mild vertigo (no driving!). One side-effect that seems to remain is increased libido. Also, I feel more spiritually "connected" due to it, but not everyone feels that. Despite the initial insomnia, sleep is better than ever when you get used to it (if not, maybe you are taking too much, or too close to the hour of sleep). 

It has a half life of a few weeks, so it can build up in your system if you take too much (for example, after about a week of taking 1g/day, you may feel you have taken too much, and you may start seeing "tracers" and feeling odd). 

Of course we are warned not to advise any specific drug or any specific dosing, but, in my opinion, It's best to start out with a "high" low dose such as 1g-2g a day (no driving, and work may be difficult), and then reduce to a lesser amount (for example, I sprinkle a bit (60mg) on my toothbrush each morning).

There are different qualities of rootbark available. Some are "better" than others--they feel "cleaner" --hard to describe. 

Unfortunately, iboga is schedule I in a few countries, due to the ridiculous assumption that it has no medical value and that it is highly addictive. Neither are true. Not only is it good for you mentally, it is good for you physically, as it boosts the immune system and is an antimicrobial as well. As for the addictive part--I have not had any for a few months now. I would like to get some more, but in the same way that I would like to get some more pure country air to breath. It's not like a "gotta have my fix!" type thing.

Well, hopefully I have posted this in the right place. If you would like to share your experiences with me, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Damn! I want to try this so bad now. Where did you get iboga root from? I live in the U.S. where its schedule 1 but i'd love to smuggle some in


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

He/She posted the same thing on anxietyzone.com as a new brand new member too, word for word....hmmm


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

me thinks that if we google this product

This persons website = first link


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

apparently its an hullacanagen, and not illegal in canada

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabernanthe_iboga


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

If this is some kind of weird ad thing, i dont know how it could be, this person has a point. That drug should replace methadone, but it doesnt. ****in government makes me wanna go on a RAMPAGE...BOOOM.

But who knows.Maybe this guy is just tryin to raise awareness. For it...it kinda should be legal. Just as a few other certain drugs should.

I think i saw an episode of law and order about this. A guy was gonna die from addiction but the asian psychiatrist guy took the addict to an illegal place to get the stuff out of the system. He got in trouble, but he saved the dudes life.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Iboga rootbark is a hallucinogenic. It'll make you feel good, get addicted to the stuff, and get a sense of euphoric. Used to induce visions among native African tribes for shamanistic purposes. There's only been a few claims that it may work for SA and other neurological disorders.

In other words, you'll be so hyped up on Iboga, you won't have any care in the world whatsoever. Enjoy the unicorns!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

seems like weed to me, causes hallucinations in large doses

I dont know if you want a population driving around day dreaming


----------



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

iboga can be a powerful tool for addiction, depression, anxiety, etc... i've read a ton about it an even had a flood dose a year ago.

having said that, the first post seems like an ad (maybe he expects people to PM them and then direct them to the "best quality" iboga they supposedly got theirs from...)

i don't know what Syndacus is talking about when he says "It'll make you feel good, get addicted to the stuff, and get a sense of euphoric"... seems like he doesn't know much about it to be honest. at lower doses it actually can feel kinda good, but in the higher-range doses that is often used for psychotherapy (and even high doses for psychical addiction) it's usually a very unpleasant (though revealing) experience. also, in the coming month or so after the trip (for some it's a week for others it can be a couple months) "noribogaine" - a metabolite of ibogaine - is stored in the body and through that time acts like an SRI, so there's a long-lasting afterglow.

anyway, my experience didn't "cure" me of my problems, but i feel like i learned from it and plan to use it in the future as an aid to my overall self-healing process.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow.. This, probably, advertisement led me to watching 2 documentaries on youtube to learn about it. Its weird because earlier today my aunt and I were talking about how drug addicts stay addicted. She works at a clinic to wean people off drugs with methadon. She told me that these people are on it and will be on it all of their lives, and it doenst do anything for them. 

A dose of this ibogaine stuff would completely destroy that whole business.


----------



## StPatrick (Mar 7, 2010)

I didn't even bother reading it. It's this persons first post, that tells you something. That someone else saw it as a first post elsewhere, is the nail in the coffin. Also it reads like an advertisement.

It didn't just help one condition, it completely cured all 3 of them... Anyways, c'mon folks don't fall for this.


----------



## moyshekapoyre (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, it's my first post here. And yes, I posted it in many forums. I am NOT selling this stuff. I told you I have not had any in months. I simply want to spread the knowledge of this plant, because it truly is the miracle cure that you all love to imagine could not exist. Please, be a little more open-minded. And maybe thank me for telling you about something which could change your life--no, which WILL change your life for the better, if you would only give it a try. If you doubt the benefits of iboga, just do a google scholar search. 

Are there places you can buy from that will ship to the US? Yes, there are a few. But is it worth it? Customs has already seized my last two orders, and so I would say, if you want iboga, go to Canada and buy it there, then take it back with you. Or simply move out of this god-forsaken country where the politicians prefer people to be addicted to all kinds of nasty drugs and suicidal etc...

Meanwhile I am trying to figure out the best way to get this legalized here. I'm trying to choose between politicial activism or going to med school so I can publish studies on its benefits. I wouldn't be the first psychiatrist to do this--there is already one here who used it for PTSD successfully. And there are doctors doing studies on it for its anti-addictive properties of course. But the benefits for non-addicts are what really need exposition in my opinion.


----------



## moyshekapoyre (Sep 14, 2011)

By the way, don't confuse iboga and ibogaine. Ibogaine is just one part of the whole. The reason they use ibogaine for addicts is because you only need 1g of it to "flood dose." You would need about 20g of good rootbark to do the same flood dose, and that amount of rootbark would produce quite a lot of GI upset... like hours of vomiting and diarrhea. But the Bwiti take way more rootbark when they flood, so it is definitely doable.
And for those of us not flooding, just microdosing, you definitely want the whole rootbark, as it is far superior, and feels more natural.


----------



## moyshekapoyre (Sep 14, 2011)

*it's not a "get high" drug*

There are some people here talking about how you will just get addicted to this "drug," so what's the point?

But iboga is not like other drugs--it does not take time away from your real life. You don't sit on a couch for hours while on iboga. You get up and live life more vibrantly than ever. Only for the first few days will you be unable to go to work, probably. If after a few days, you still feel unable to work, then you need to take less (the little bit on the toothbrush really works, though subtly). Think of iboga as the ultimate "supplement," rather than as a drug--like St. John's Wort, but far more effective.

And there are no hallucinations unless you take a lot of it--like a flood dose--and that is no fun, as already mentioned, though it can be very long-term in its healing effects (please do not attempt a flood dose without a trained sitter). Oh, and don't worry about people driving around while hallucinating on iboga. You can't even move your body while you are hallucinating on it--it produces sever ataxia and even atonia when taken at the flood dose.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

This stuff is EXTREMELY interesting and on my to try list.


----------



## Dpbthgt (Jul 14, 2011)

Can I plant an Iboga tree in my back yard?


----------



## moyshekapoyre (Sep 14, 2011)

it grows in tropical africa... and it takes 5-10 years to mature


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ibogaine has a very wide pharmaceutical profile, making it likely to work for alot of people (kinda like nardil on steroids wich works because it acts on many systems). It acts on pathways we have no other drugs off and can reverse epigenetic changes too.

Also as said above no need to trip on it.


----------



## Dpbthgt (Jul 14, 2011)

moyshekapoyre said:


> it grows in tropical africa... and it takes 5-10 years to mature


Can I get it at Walgreens? I was joking sorry. Seriously though is there no way to test this out legally? Would a doctor prescribe it?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Dpbthgt said:


> Can I get it at Walgreens? I was joking sorry. Seriously though is there no way to test this out legally? Would a doctor prescribe it?


Only in africa, mexico and mars.


----------



## moyshekapoyre (Sep 14, 2011)

I think I was a bit too rosy when talking about this originally.

It is a drug after all, even tho it's natural. In other words, you aren't depressed, anxious or ADHD for lack of iboga in your diet. There may be things lacking from your diet, but I'm betting iboga ain't it.

Having said that, if you are ready to really work on yourself psychologically, and especially if you have someone that can help you with that, then iboga may be a very big help in that area. It's no magic cure, but damn it sure does open some doors! It's not as effective for ADHD as I first imagined, but it can certainly help quiet the mind and bring peace.

The key is to try to learn from it. Explore your feelings.

I highly recommend this book: Inside Out Healing by Richard Moss.

A flood dose of iboga can be really transformative if you can afford a trip down to Gabon. Check out www.ebando.org.

And little doses can also help you transform, but much more slowly. I think at first it may feel like God's gift to mankind as I first described, but after a while you realize that it's really just a tool.. and maybe it is God's gift to mankind, but it's not a total panacea. Having said that, the Gabonese government considers it to be in a large part responsible for the well-being of the country...

And on that note, it's currently difficult to obtain iboga ethically, because it's being poached to the extent that it's an endangered plant in the region. Some folks are working on finding sustainable-minded iboga farmers to buy from (and also planting it in tropical zones worldwide).

Another thing you can get for healing is kambo... this one is a bit more difficult to use tho, as you have to burn yourself. You can get it legally from www.kambo.nu if they have any left. You gotta use only 3-5 dots of it and drink 2L of water beforehand for vomiting purposes... also don't eat anything... and you gotta burn the dots into the right parts of your arms etc. Watch youtube vids on it first. Feels like dying for 15 mins.

Kambo is the most powerful medicine for healing the immune system. It also helps the mind.


----------



## moyshekapoyre (Sep 14, 2011)

Also I should mention that iboga has some effects on the heart, which for most people are not noticeable and are only temporary, but for some sensitive people (esp. those with existing heart conditions), can be more detrimental (up to and including death esp. for a flood dose, and esp. if your heart is bad). It also requires a good liver, so if you have damaged your liver (like with alcohol) it may not be a good idea.


----------



## IbogaWorks (Feb 5, 2013)

After reading this post and thinking about it for awhile I picked up some Iboga root bark from Cerberus Extract. I started using a low dose every few days and I must say it helped me. I hope to post more later when I get internet at home.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

How about drug interactions? Has iboga been through clinical trials?
And what are the side effects? And when is this coming out as supplement?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yay said:


> How about drug interactions? Has iboga been through clinical trials?
> And what are the side effects? And when is this coming out as supplement?


Ibogaine is contraindicated when using MAOI's.
Ibogaine has been through some clinical trials, the DEA has it scheduled as a Schedule I drug so that greatly limits research that can be performed using it in the US. You can easily find many published studies via a simple google search. Ibogaine is not coming out as a supplement. It is a powerful hallucinogen and far too scary for thundercats to even get close to.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

What a pity. Iboga sounded promising. I also liked the name.


----------



## dreamedm (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello, guys.

I haven't been here in a while, but I originally signed up because I had crushing anxiety that was rendering me pretty much nonfunctional and unable to cope with normal everyday life.

Over 2 years I've been trying various medications - from antipsychotics to mood stabilizers, to benzos and to antidepressants - all with absolutely no positive results (except for the first time I got a one-day remission from Risperdal, after it made me a zombie for a week. After I relapsed, however, it no longer worked, and neither did anything else for the next nearly 2 years.) I have been diagnosed with "mood disorder," mixed bipolar, and schizoaffective from the various psychiatrists I've seen. All of them said my anxiety is "secondary" to my mood disorder. What I believe, however, is that I was suffering from extreme social anxiety the entire time, rather than bipolar. And the anxiety was causing depressive and irritable symptoms, and vice versa.

I have just returned from Spain after doing a single session of Iboga (Iboga TA, and not Ibogaine hcl - which I read can make mental illness worse). I am completely free of all symptoms. I believe this is nothing short of a miracle plant, and I believe if you cannot find relief from crippling anxiety, Iboga will be extremely effective.


----------



## dreamedm (Apr 17, 2013)

I just uploaded a video sharing my experience with Iboga and elaborating on the mental "condition" that I had, which I believe is now completely gone.


----------

